# Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)



## Ironm (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Letztes Jahr im August habe ich meinen Teich "fertiggestellt". Allerdings bin ich mit dem Ergebnis vor allem optisch nicht zufrieden. 

Leider bin ich erst Ende August auf dieses Forum gestoßen, so habe ich viele fehler gemacht, die ich nun beheben möchte.

 

 

Nach einen Jahr intensiver Recherche im Forum fühle ich mich für diesen Umbau zumindest theoretisch gut vorbereitet.

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, will ich den Umbau hier dokumentieren und hoffe, dass ich von euch jede menge konstruktive Kritik, Lob, Anregungen und Verbessungsvorschläge bekomme.:beten  

Als Vorbild habe ich die Teiche von Annett, Moderlieschenking und Pyro

Der Schwerpunkt des Teiches liegt auf den Pflanzen. (Vor allem Tannenwedel und Seerosen finde ich sehr reizvoll). 
Der Teich soll aber auch ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlingen ein Zuhause bieten. 
Als Highlight will ich einen Ufergraben bauen.

Mich würde zunächst mal interessieren, ob das abgebildete Profil funktionieren kann? Oder sind hier Algen vorprogrammiert?

 

Die Folie im Ufergraben soll lediglich mit der im Teich überlappen.

Pflanzen:
+5 - -10cm Zone: 
__ Blutweiderich, __ Bachbunge, __ Schwertlilien, __ Brunnenkresse, Tannenwedel

-30cm Zone:
__ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Schwanenblume, Sumpfsimse

-60cm Zone
__ Hornblatt, Kanadische __ Wasserpest, Ahriges __ Tausendblatt, Krauses __ Laichkraut, __ Papageienfeder, Großes Fettblatt, Seerosen

-130cm Zone:
__ Glänzendes Laichkraut, Durchwachsenes Laichkraut

Schwimmpflanzen:
__ Wasserhyazinte, __ Seekanne, Azolla

Uferwall:
__ Pfennigkraut, Bachbunge

Ufergraben:
Sumpfschachtelhalm, Blutweiderich, Hirschminze, __ Hechtkraut, Bachbunge, Morgenstern, Schwertlilien, __ Schilf, Brunnenkresse

Kann der Teich so Funktionieren?
Habe etwas wichtiges vergessen?

Grüße Marco


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Marco,
so wie die abgebildete Zeichnung ist kannst Du das schon machen 
Eine kleine Anregung. Den Flachwasserbereich würde ich auf der linken Seite eher
kleiner halten und dafür eine breiter 50 cm Zone machen.
Das ist in meinen Augen der ideale Standort für die meisten Seerosen.
Als Pflanzen für den Ufergraben kann ich Dir noch __ Gauklerblumen in allen Farben sowie
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht empfehlen.
LG Markus


----------



## Ironm (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

ich habe Deinen Tipp in das Teichprofil übernommen.
 
Am Wochenende soll der Spatenstich sein. 2
Reiner Lehm! das wird ein "Spaß"! da brauch man Muskeln aus Stahl! Mal schaun vielleich bekomm ich noch nen Bagger her. 

Zunächst muss aber das ganze Wasser aus dem Teich. Ich will das ganze mit ner Schmutzwasserpume aus dem Teich saugen. (Natürlich davor Frosch und Molch in Sicherheit bringen)
Aber was mach ich mit meinen ca. 1000 __ Rückenschwimmer, 20 __ Taumelkäfer, x Kafer die nach Luft schnappen und sofort wieder abtauchen und allen anderen im Teich? 

Will soviel wie möglich Tierchen retten.

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie man den Teich am besten Tierfreundlich entleeren kann? 

Ich habe "nur" ein 500l und ein 50l Fass zum Wasser aufheben zur verfügung.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus

Einen/mehrere Aufblaspool kaufen und den Teich kübelweise leerschöpfen 

Pflanzen auch darin parken


----------



## Ironm (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Mit den Aufblaspools is ne klasse Idee, aber kübelweise leerschöpfen
das sind ja bei geschätzten 5000l so 500 Eimer, die ich dann 10m zum Wasseraufbewahrungsort schleppen muss. Ich hoffe, ich kann mir so die Arbeit erleichtern: 

um einen Gitterabfallkübel Fliegengitter wickeln und in den Kübel stelle ich dann die Pumpe. Damit sollten die meisten Tierchen überleben.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Mußt halt gegen Ende, wenn noch 10 - 20cm Wasser im Teich sind anfangen die Tierchen zu übersiedeln .... vielleicht eher schon früher 

Das Wasser pumpst eh gleich in die Pool`s 
Pflanzen nicht vergessen


----------



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*Optik ...*

Vielleicht bietet Dir mein Teich eine Anregung zur Gestaltung


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Mel

Herzlich Willkommen

Zeig uns doch dein Teichlein ... das Avatar & Profilbild gibt leider net soviel her 

Hier wäre der richtige Platz für deine Vorstellung


----------



## Ironm (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*



Mel_is schrieb:


> Vielleicht bietet Dir mein Teich eine Anregung zur Gestaltung



Schönen Teich den du da hast! und danke für die Anregung. Ich will diesmal versuchen keine Steinumrandung um den Teich zu machen, so dass der Übergang zwischen Teich und Garten möglichst fließend verläuft.

Noch ne kurze Frage: Du schreibst in deinen Profil, dass du Bodenfische im Teich hast. Kenn die bisher nur vom Aquarium. Um welchen Fische handelt es sich denn bei Dir? 



Digicat schrieb:


> Mußt halt gegen Ende, wenn noch 10 - 20cm Wasser im Teich sind anfangen die Tierchen zu übersiedeln .... vielleicht eher schon früher
> 
> Das Wasser pumpst eh gleich in die Pool`s
> Pflanzen nicht vergessen



Ich werd den letzten halben Meter mit den Eimer aus dem Teich schöpfen. 
Und an die Pflanzen denk ich (verprochen)!  

[


----------



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Danke! Wir bauen und basteln noch ständig daran. Da wir wissen, dass wir nicht länger als 5 Jahre dort wohnen werden und die Fische drinnen überwintern, haben wir, obwohl das hier absolut verpöhnt ist, in die "Pfütze" Goldfische gesetzt. Das andere ist der ....

* Gründling (Gobio gobio)
*. Er ist ein friedlicher, aktiver Schwarmfisch (deshalb zwei) und wird bis zu 14 cm und frisst
Trockenfutter, vorzugsweise Lebendfutter. Im Gegensatz zu den Goldfischen ist er ein Bodenbewohner, beseitigt Futterreste anderer Fische, sauerstoffliebende Art, sauberes,gut durchlüftetes Wasser ist notwendig.

Sobald sich dann die Gelegenheit ergibt wird auch ein größerer Teich angelegt.


----------



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Oh--- 5000 Liter ... da hast du unendlich viele Möglichkeiten! Das ist super! Da kann man auch was Großes einsetzen!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Marco,
ich hab meinen Teich mit Hilfe eines Schlauches grob entleert.
Einfach einen 1/2" Schlauch in den Teich hängen und kräftig ansaugen,
so läuft dann das Wasser auch langsam aus und die Gefahr dass Tiere mit angesaugt
werden ist relativ gering, da nur ein schwacher Sog drauf ist.
Dauert zwar länger ist aber auf alle Fälle schonender.
Bei den letzten 20 cm hab ich dann mit dem Schlauch aufgehört und bin auf den
Kübel umgestiegen.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*



Ironm schrieb:


> Als Vorbild habe ich die Teiche von Annett, Moderlieschenking und Pyro





Meinen Teich als Vorbild... ich bin aber auch kein Profi, ich bin auch auf Hilfe angewiesen, denke nach und versuche dann das beste draus zu machen...


Das Teichprofil ist gut, der Ufergraben sehr gross für viele Pflanzen und auch einen Wasserbereich wie bei mir. Allerdings ist der Ufergraben nicht ganz so easy - ich musste heute schon das dritte Mal am Auslauf herumbasteln, mache nun einen zweiten Auslauf und auch am Erdprofil musste ich heute etwas ändern. 
Beim Übergang von der Tiefwasserzone zum Ufergraben musst Du überprüfen ob Dein Lehmboden diese Steile Wand hergibt. Wenn das Erdreich nicht fest ist lieber flacher hochkommen und vielleicht sogar nochmal eine Pflanzterrasse auf 60cm machen.


Wegen dem Wasserumfüllen gibt es im Baumarkt Regentonnen 300 Liter für 25 Euro. Da kann man eine oder zwei auch nachher für Regenwassersammeln nutzen.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Moin.





pyro schrieb:


> Meinen Teich als Vorbild... ich bin aber auch kein Profi, ich bin auch auf Hilfe angewiesen, denke nach und versuche dann das beste draus zu machen...



Auch ich sehe mich nicht als "Profi". Wir mach(t)en sicherlich alle ein paar Fehler beim Bau... und diese sollen andere nun möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Marco,
wie schon Jürgen richtig beschrieben hat -  ist es bautechnisch schwierig sofort vom Uferdamm auf die Tiefzone abzufallen. Ich habe es bei meinem Teich so gelöst, dass ich rundherum
eine minimum 60 cm Breite Pflanzzone auf 50 cm Tiefe habe und nur in der Mitte meine
Tiefzone gemacht habe. Ist in meinen Augen vom Sicherheitsaspekt und auch von der
Teichpflege besser.
Bei meinem Ufergraben, der ja aus vielen einzelnen Gräben besteht hab ich überall
einen separaten Ablauf also insgesamt 7 Stück. Wenn Du einen langen und großen
Ufergraben hast ist es ratsam an jedem Ende einen Überlauf einzuplanen.
Da es bei mir ein Hochteich ist kann das Wasser ja jederzeit frei ablaufen.
Wenn der Ufergraben aber auf dem Niveau des restlichen Garten ist, wäre es sinnvoll
an den Stellen des Überlaufs dafür zu sorgen, dass das Überlaufende Wasser vom
Teich bzw. vom Ufergraben auch ungehindert ablaufen oder versickern kann.
Wenn es bei Euch oft heftige Platzregen gibt, sollte man auf alle Fälle darauf achten.
LG Markus
Übrigens Profi bin ich auch nicht, aber es freut einen trotzdem wenn man sieht, dass andere den Teich oder
gewisse Ideen als Vorlage nehmen - dann kann man glaube ich nicht so falsch liegen.


----------



## Ironm (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*



pyro schrieb:


> Beim Übergang von der Tiefwasserzone zum Ufergraben musst Du überprüfen ob Dein Lehmboden diese Steile Wand hergibt. Wenn das Erdreich nicht fest ist lieber flacher hochkommen und vielleicht sogar nochmal eine Pflanzterrasse auf 60cm machen.





Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> wie schon Jürgen richtig beschrieben hat -  ist es bautechnisch schwierig sofort vom Uferdamm auf die Tiefzone abzufallen.


Puh eure Antworten machten mir heute ganz schön Kopfzerbrechen! 
Mein Problem: Vor dem Ufergraben ist kein Platz für eine 60er Zone.
    

Ich habe letztes Jahr den großen Fehler gemacht, dass ich den Teich viel zu nah an den Zaun gebaut habe, obwohl das Grundstück eigentlich groß genug ist.
Hab inzwischen schon die Hecke zurückgeschnitten, dass man zumindest durchgehen kann. (Klappt auch, wenn man dabei den Bauch einzieht)

Was hält ihr von meinen neuen Teichprofil? Ufergraben in Richtung Zaun habe ich gestrichen. Dafür geht jetzt eine 60er Zone komplett um den Teich.
 

Jetzt gibt es nur noch einen kleineren Ufergraben auf der rechten Seite. (schade eigentlich)

Will den Teich ein paar Zentimeter über Gartenniveau machen, damit bei starken Regen keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült werden und das Wasser wie bei ungehindert ablaufen kann. 

Am Samstag ist ja Baubeginn. Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass ich die Folie nach dem Ausgraben wieder ungefähr so in den Teich bringe wie sie jetzt im Teich ist? Nicht dass mir auf einer Seite Plötzlich ein Meter fehlt, den ich auf der anderen Seite zu viel habe?


----------



## pyro (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Ja das ist sehr schade das Du den Teich so an die Grenze gedrängt hast...

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist die Frage mit der Folie das Du die wieder genau so reinbekommst...??

Du wolltest doch nur einen Ufergraben anbauen oder?


Solltest du einen Totalumbau planen dann zieh den Teich doch gleich weiter nach vorn in den Garten. Macht mehr Arbeit aber wenn Du schon dabei bist... machs so! Es wird schöner aussehen und besser wirken. Zusätzlich hast du dann auch die Möglichkeit den Ufergraben auch im hinteren Bereich anzubauen und der Teich wirkt damit sehr viel größer.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Marco,


> Will den Teich ein paar Zentimeter über Gartenniveau machen, damit bei starken Regen keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült werden und das Wasser wie bei ungehindert ablaufen kann.


 das ist super so 


> Solltest du einen Totalumbau planen dann zieh den Teich doch gleich weiter nach vorn in den Garten. Macht mehr Arbeit aber wenn Du schon dabei bist... machs so! Es wird schöner aussehen und besser wirken. Zusätzlich hast du dann auch die Möglichkeit den Ufergraben auch im hinteren Bereich anzubauen und der Teich wirkt damit sehr viel größer.


so würde ich das auch in Deinem Fall machen. Du hast ja nach vorne wirklich noch
genug Platz.
Den Aushub von vorne kannst Du ja gleich hinten wieder auffüllen.
Mir persönlich würde ein schmalerer Ufergraben und den fast rund um den Teich besser
gefallen - aber wiegesagt, das ist Geschmacksache.
Alternativ könntest Du ja hinten am Zaun noch in ein paar Kübel  höhere Teichpflanzen eingraben - hab ich auch bei mir an der Wand gemacht, an der kein Ufergraben möglich war.
Aber als favorisierte Lösung würde ich bei Dir den Teich einfach einen Meter nach 
vorne ziehen.
LG Markus


----------



## Ironm (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*



pyro schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch nur einen Ufergraben anbauen oder?



Nein, ich will auch das Teichprofil verändern, da ich meine 55cm-Zone viel zu klein gemacht habe. Außerdem will ich die Schrägen zwischen den Zonen fast senkrecht machen --> mehr Volumen. 



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Du hast ja nach vorne wirklich noch
> genug Platz. Den Aushub von vorne kannst Du ja gleich hinten wieder auffüllen.
> Mir persönlich würde ein schmalerer Ufergraben und den fast rund um den Teich besser
> gefallen - aber wiegesagt, das ist Geschmacksache.
> LG Markus



Mir hätte ein Ufergraben um den Teich auch besser gefallen. Aber die Aufsichtsbehörde in Form meiner Eltern kann ich dafür nicht begeistern!

Meine Eltern wollten ursprünglich einen Teich von ca. 1,5m Durchmesser. Nachdem ich mit dem Aushub fertig war, wurde er ein wenig größer

Der Teich sollte also nach dem Umbau nicht noch größer sein, sonst gibst's  Habe mich aber durchgesetzt, dass auf der rechten Seite ein Ufergraben hin kommt!


----------



## Ironm (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Für den Baufortschritt lass ich Bilder sprechen:

               

Die Folie auf dem 5ten Bild sollte ursprünglich für den ganzen Teich reichen.


----------



## Ironm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Leute,

Am Wochenende bin ich echt gut mit dem Teichumbau voran gekommen. 

Den Muskelkater habe ich mir echt verdient. 

Die Folie ist inzwischen auch schon wieder im Teich (gerade noch rechzeitig vor dem Gewitter!). Als nächste Schritte folgen der Aushub des Ufergrabens und die Gestaltung des Randes.

Folgende Fragen hätte ich:
Wie lange dauert eine Lieferung von NG?
Wie lange von Werners Pflanzenshop?
Was haltet ihr von meiner geplanten Randgestaltung?
   

Oder bekomme ich hier im Winter probleme, wenn sich die Folie zusammenzieht?


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hi.

Wie lange die Lieferungen der vers. Anbieter aktuell dauern, können Dir nur diese sagen.
Ruf an/schreib eine Mail mit den gewünschten Pflanzen und frag dabei erstmal an, ob alles lieferbar ist und wann...

Die Ufermatte würde ich definitiv nicht so verlegen, wie Du es zeigst. So wird sie Dir Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen (dafür ist sie ja da) und dieses Wasser tropft dann sehr wahrs. an Deinem "Sichtstein" nach unten oder durchfeuchtet diesen dauerhaft. 
Die Ufermatte sollte immer durch eine Folie oder ähnliches, kapillarbrechendes von der Umgebung getrennt sein... oder man lebt damit, dass einem unter Umständen dauerhaft einiges an Wasser verloren gehen kann.
Um im Winter Probleme auszuschließen, würde ich die Folie nicht auf Zug, sondern etwas lockerer verbauen. Ich vermute aber, dass sich selbst bei uns (ohne direktes Festklemmen der Folie) kaum noch eine Bewegung ergibt. Allerdings haben wir mind. einen Winter mit dem Abschneiden der Folie gewartet und so mögliche Setzungen durch Frost erstmal geschehen lassen.


----------



## Ironm (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*



Annett schrieb:


> Die Ufermatte würde ich definitiv nicht so verlegen, wie Du es zeigst.



Danke für deine Antwort!

Ich hab mir eine neue Lösung überlegt. Der Sichtstein sieht von oben in etwa so aus:
 

Ich würde nun den Rand mit der Flex abtrennen und könnte die Folie dann so verlegen:
 

Welchen Vorschlag würdet ihr in die Praxis umsetzen? A, B oder keinen?


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hi.

Wenn das Substrat so hält, dann ganz sicher A. 
So haben wir den Rand auch gebaut... ganz ohne Ufermatte am Rand. Die soll ja entweder den Teich mit dem Ufergraben verbinden und dabei den Wall verdecken, oder zumeist Baufehler/zu steile Ufer verstecken.

Evtl. läßt Du die Stufen leicht nach außen abfallen, sodass das Substrat nicht so leicht Richtung Tiefe rutscht.


----------



## Ironm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem Ihr schon länger nichts mehr vom Baufortschritt gehört habt, ist es nun an der Zeit euch auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.

Inzwischen steht das Teichprofil. Hab jetzt eine riesen 50cm Zone für Seerosen (Optik) und Unterwasserpflanzen für die Teichstabilität.

Der Ufergraben ist auch schon ausgehoben (leider viel kleiner, als anfangs geplant.)

Um den Teich habe ich inzwischen einen Graben (ca. 40cm tief, 40cm breit) gegraben und mit Schotter gefüllt. Auf diesen werden später die Sichsteine betoniert. 

Sichtsteine sind bestellt. Habe jedoch die lieferzeit mit 3 Wochen unterschätzt. :evil

Ufermatten und Ufermattensaat dürften heute oder morgen mit der Post ankommen.:beten

Bilder folgen die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Ironm (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus,

die Sichtsteine sind früher geliefert worden als erwartet. Somit konnte ich heute schon mit dem Setzen der Steine beginnen.

Auf dem Bild kann man sehen, wie heute in der Früh der Teich ausgesehen hat.

 

und so sah er 2 Stunden später aus.

 

3 weitere Stunden später waren auch die Steine im Ufergraben und Uferwall gesetzt.

     

Mein Uferwall liegt ca. 6cm über dem späteren max. Wasserniveau. Ist die Höhe des Uferwalls ausreichend?

Mein Ufergraben hat zur Zeit eine Tiefe von 35cm. Würdet Ihr den Graben an meiner Stelle tiefer graben?

Dieses Foto habe ich vor rund 30 Minuten geschossen.

 

Morgen will ich noch die restlichen Steine um den Teich setzen.

Ach ja. Nachdem ich heute gleich die ersten 2 Steine mit der Flex zerstört habe, will ich nun die Folie so verlegen:


----------



## Ironm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Sorry, habe die Frage nach der Tiefe des Ufergrabens etwas unklar gestellt. Reicht für den Ufergraben eine Tiefe von 35cm aus, wenn dort einmal Riesenhechtkraut (winterfest) wachsen soll. 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Servus Marco,


> Sorry, habe die Frage nach der Tiefe des Ufergrabens etwas unklar gestellt. Reicht für den Ufergraben eine Tiefe von 35cm aus, wenn dort einmal Riesenhechtkraut (winterfest) wachsen soll.


Ich hab bei mir auch nur eine Tiefe von ca. 30 - 40 cm und hatte noch keinen Verlust zu ver-
zeichnen. Bin mir sicher dass die Tiefe ausreicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Moin.

Mein Riesenhechtkraut *stand* an der tiefsten Stelle des Ufergrabens, im Freiwasserbereich. Mein Ufergraben ist mehrheitlich über 35 cm tief... Mehr Substrat kann m.M.n. fürs Wachstum ja nur von Vorteil sein.
Wie tief das Riesenhechtkraut tatsächlich wurzelte, ist mir nicht bekannt.
Es hat sich leider über den letzten Winter (wie auch das normale __ Hechtkraut) komplett verabschiedet. 

6 cm Höhe Uferwall über Teichniveau ist ausreichend.


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo,

auch mein __ Hechtkraut hat den Winter nicht überstanden. An dieser Stelle ist der Ufergraben ca. 30 cm tief. Ich würde an einer Stelle auf jeden Fall tiefer gehen.


----------



## Ironm (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Markus, Annett, Markus danke für eure Antworten!



Kolja schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ist der Ufergraben ca. 30 cm tief. Ich würde an einer Stelle auf jeden Fall tiefer gehen.



Hab gehofft, dass Ihr mir alle schreibt, dass die Tiefe locker reicht. Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken!:beten

Kann zwar Pickel und Spaten schon nicht mehr sehen, aber später würde ich mich bestimmt darüber ärgern!:evil

Werde den Ufergraben mindesten 50cm tief machen. Vielleicht teile ich ihn auch wie Markus in mehrere Bereiche auf.


----------



## Ironm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo, 

bin seit dem 26.06. gut voran gekommen!

Ufergraben habe ich zur Hälfte auf 55cm ausgegraben und alles mit Muttererde aufgefüllt.

Im Teich selbst habe ich ein Sand- und Lehmgemisch verwendet, dass ich im Verhältnis 4:1 gemischt habe. 

Über dem Uferwall liegt inzwischen die Ufermatte, die zuvor mit dem Teichsubstrat eingerieben wurde.

Pflanzen sind inzwischen auch schon angekommen und gepflanzt.:gdaumen

Die Seerosen habe ich ohne Gefäß in das Substrat gepflanzt. (Ich hoffe ich bereue das nicht in 2-3 Jahren!). 
Eine Seerose, hat übrigens schon eine Blütenknospe. Kann's kaum erwarten, die Blüte zu sehen!

Das __ Hornkraut wurde versehentlich in die Erde gepflanzt.. Und nachdem das Wasser noch extrem trüb ist, finde ich die auch im Moment nicht.  

Bilder kann ich leider noch keine bieten, da ich am Wochenende gerade noch vor dem Gewitter "fertig" geworden bin.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ironm (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Intressierte,

Will euch mal wieder mit Bildern von meinen Teichprojekt versorgen. Ich denke ein Unterschied vom Beginn des Projekts bis heute ist schon gut sichtbar!
                 

Inzwischen haben sich auch schon Teichbewohner eingefunden: 3 Teichfrösche, verschiedene Libellenarten ....

Zur Zeit baue ich gerade einen Steg. 

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Ironm (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo an alle Intressierte,

nachdem zur Zeit der Teichbau etwas ins stocken geraten ist, will ich euch in der zwischenzeit mit ein paar Tierfotos bei Laune halten.

Bild 1 und 2 zeigt einen __ Teichfrosch
Bild 3, 4 und 5 zeigt eine bzw zwei Heidelibelle(n)
Bild 4 und 5 
Bild 6 

               

wenn ein Leser weiß, um welche __ Frösche es sich bei den Bildern 4-6 handelt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn er mir bei der Bestimmung behilflich sein könnte.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Marco.

Der Teich entwickelt sich langsam richtig prächtig. 

Was die __ Frösche angeht - erstell doch mal eine Anfrage (mit möglichst großen, scharfen Bildern) - im Tierbereich... hier lesen die Experten selten mit...


----------



## Ironm (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Tipp!

Mal schaun, wie ich die Models (__ Frösche) noch einmal vor die Linse bekomme, um schärfere Bilder zu machen.

Mfg Marco


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Marco,



Ironm schrieb:


> Bild 4 und 5
> Bild 6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 93890 Anhang anzeigen 93891 Anhang anzeigen 93892
> ...


bei 4 und 5 dürfte es sich um __ Braunfrösche handeln , die an dem dunklen Schläfenfleck hinter den Augen zu erkennen sind (sofern die Färbung dort nicht so dunkel und durchgängig ist, dass nichts mehr zu erkennen ist; das ist aber sehr, sehr selten der Fall). Also am besten auch mal ein Foto von der Seite machen, wo Augenfleck und Trommelfell möglichst gut zu erkennen sind, dann werden dir Experten mehr sagen können. Häufigster Braunfrosch ist der __ Grasfrosch; Moor- und Springfrosch kommen gar nicht überall vor, lassen sich also oft schon aufgrund des Fundortes ausschließen.

6 erinnert mich von der Form an eine junge __ Erdkröte, kenne mich mit anderen __ Kröten aber zu wenig aus, um dazu mehr sagen zu können. Allerdings ist die Erdkröte auch eine häufige und überall verbreitete Art, während alle anderen Kröten seltener sind.

Du kommst aus Bayern? Dann schau dir doch mal die dortigen Verbreitungskarten an:
http://www.lars-ev.de/arten/arten_uebersicht.htm


----------



## Ironm (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hallo Stefan,

ja ich komme aus Bayern  genauer aus der Oberpfalz.

echt ein toller Link den du hier verlinkt hast! Danke hierfür!

Muss das nächste mal unbedingt auf detailliertere Bilder achten! Habe nicht gewusst, dass es solch eine Vielfalt an Amphibien gibt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ironm (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Mein Teichbau geht nach längerer Pause weiter voran! 

       

hier ist ein Bild von einen neuen "Teichbewohner" (Mosaikjungfer).

 

und eine Seerose hat sich die letzten Tage auch von ihrer schönsten Seite gezeigt.

  

leider ist die Seerose inzwischen schon wieder verblüht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ironm (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Hier ein kleines Winter-Update:

   
   

Der Azolla scheint es in der Überwinterungsstation (Aquarium) zu gefallen.
 

Billiger ist es aber, die Azolla jedes Jahr neu zu kaufen! 
Gespannt bin ich auch, ob ein paar Sporen im Teich überlebt haben.


----------



## Ironm (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pfützenbau 2011 (naturnah + Ufergraben)*

Seit dem Bau ist inzwischen mehr als 1 Jahr vergangen. 

Inzwischen habe ich 12 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt. Die sich inzwischen explosionsartig vermehrt haben (weit über 100 Stück).

Die Pflanzen scheint es auch zu gefallen. Bis auf dem __ Froschbiss hat es bisher keine Ausfälle gegeben. 
Im Ufergraben kann ich mich kaum vor Pflanzen mehr retten!

So sah der Teich noch im Mai aus: 
     
   

uns so heute:
     
     
 

Grüße,

Marco


----------

